# Precisazioni II



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2010)

Dopo una serie di eventi di oggi che mi hanno portato a mettere un avviso in bella vista, voglio chiarire alcune cose:


Il sistema di reputazione e dei voti ai messaggi è *anonimo *e chi rinuncia all'anonimità lo fa per conto e rischio suo. In *nessun caso *è di obbligo. Se mi giungono altre voci di "obbligo morale" di mettere la firma, tolgo la possibilità di scriverci qualcosa. *Il regolamento parla di voto anonimo*.
Per via di questo "obbligo morale", qualcuno ha cominciato a firmare in nome di altri utenti, per diffamazione e metterci uno contro l'altro. Ribadisco quindi il concetto: *il voto è anonimo* e la firma, se presente, potrebbe rappresentare un'altra persona. Non credere alla firma. E' probabilmente falsa.
*Non c'è motivo *per schierarsi con l'una o l'altra fazione della guerriglia Staff. So esprimere bene e chiaro cosa penso, di bocca mia.
I troll (sistematici vandali e distruttori di forum) saranno allontanati, se necessario con la forza.
Il vandalo Eteocle non ha soltanto agito per conto suo, ma anche su commissione (aka "suggerimento"), e probabilmente continuerà a farlo fino a quando non mi salterà la pazienza. Non credo che lui abbia voglia di pagare il risarcimento o marcire nel carcere per conto di altri, e quindi salteranno fuori anche i mandanti.
La strage di Eteocle serve per "dimostrare" che la moderazione attuale "non può funzionare" e che "le poltrone dovranno rimanere intatte". Ma io *non darò mai più *le poltrone a qualcuno.
Il sostegno di un troll, come è successo nella discussione dove Eteocle ha aggredito Mari' nei modi peggiori della storia umana, è trollaggio e come tale viene trattato. Spero che la storia finisce qui. *Non fatemi andare nel database a cercare le prove*.
Chiudo e nascondo ora una serie di discussioni sbandate. Spero che sia l'ultimo intervento di questo genere. Chi abbia voglia di litigare con me lo faccia ufficialmente. Sto già leccando i francobolli.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2010)

*Mi sento di dire questo.*

Ora ci sta una casella con due punti: approvo o disapprovo.

Sotto la casella sta un posto in bianco che serve per questo motivo: approvo perchè o disapprovo perchè.

mi pare che la casella di testo sia un ottimo strumento per aiutare l'autore di un post in un senso o in un altro a capire perchè un dato post è risultato positivo o negativo.

Mi pare che la firma o non firma sia una cosa come dire, io che sono il conte, approvo o disapprovo il tuo post per questi motivi qua.

Penso che il sistema sia ancora in rodaggio e come tutti i sistemi suscettibile di modifiche o migliorie. 

Mi pare che tutta sta faccenda riguardi ancora l'etica e non la morale. 

Di fatto la valutazione è preferibile che sia anonima per non innescare futili polemiche, ma chi vuole firmarsi lo faccia, e si attenga all'etica che prevede che fare una firma falsa sia un comportamento moralmente scorretto.

Allora Giovanni, fidati, che quelli che sono onesti, hanno già innescato un meccanismo etico fatto così: mi firmo, ma lo faccio in una maniera che sia riconoscibile da te che ricevi il mio voto.

Dai ragazzi facciamo uno sforzo morale, per usare in maniera etica questo sistema di moderazione, che per me è geniale.

Buonanotte


----------



## Micia (31 Luglio 2010)

*Si conte, ma...*

chi ha voglia di destabilizzare non conosce nè etica nè morale.

notte a tutti.


----------



## giobbe (31 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dopo una serie di eventi di oggi che mi hanno portato a mettere un avviso in bella vista, voglio chiarire alcune cose:
> 
> 
> Il sistema di reputazione e dei voti ai messaggi è *anonimo *e chi rinuncia all'anonimità lo fa per conto e rischio suo. In *nessun caso *è di obbligo. Se mi giungono altre voci di "obbligo morale" di mettere la firma, tolgo la possibilità di scriverci qualcosa. *Il regolamento parla di voto anonimo*.
> ...



          Admin, scusa se te lo dico, ma questo è Fantaforum, stai perdendo il contatto con la realtà.
 Se Fedifrago provoca lo farà per farsi due risate non certo perché vuol tornare ad essere moderatore.
 Eteocle è sempre stato così: si infiamma con niente e Marì l'ha cucinato a puntino.
 Sinceramente se Marì si fosse comportata in modo così malvagio con me come si è comportata con Eteocle non credo che me ne sarei rimasto tanto calmino.
 Onestamente mi sembra proprio fantascienza affermare che Eteocle abbia agito su commissione.


 Beviti un bicchiere di vino insieme a Fedifrago, chiaritevi, fate la pace e che ognuno vada per la propria strada. Siete due brave persone, non sarà difficile chiudere questa vostra collaborazione in modo degno.


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Admin, scusa se te lo dico, ma questo è Fantaforum, stai perdendo il contatto con la realtà.
> Se Fedifrago provoca lo farà per farsi due risate non certo perché vuol tornare ad essere moderatore.
> Eteocle è sempre stato così: si infiamma con niente e Marì l'ha cucinato a puntino.
> Sinceramente se Marì si fosse comportata in modo così malvagio con me come si è comportata con Eteocle non credo che me ne sarei rimasto tanto calmino.
> ...




Mari' la sua via Crucis l'ha fatta, l'ha fatta per 1mese e 23giorni in questo forum ... non ha fiatato, non si e' MAI rivolta a lui, in questo forum come nel vecchio forum ... e' stato sempre e solo lui a venirmi a cercare per insultarmi/offerdermi per scaricare le sue frustrazioni sin dal suo primo approccio a questo forum nel lontano 2007, si perche' E' un "Frustrato" ... non ha mai eccettato il fatto che IO non lo considerassi nel gruppo dei bannati di DOL (se vai nel vecchio forun, rileggiti L'Ottagono del 21/07/2007, 15:09 : http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2115 ) capirai alcune cose ... quando noi siamo stati bannati, lui ci ha riso sopra, ci ha anche dedicato un Requiem, bello eh? Io lo ricordo bene, c'e' invece chi l'ha rimosso, o ha memoria corta.


*Voi, ipocriti  di santa romana chiesa, i cattolici, commetterete sempre lo stesso errore, per mille e mille anni ancora manderete Cristo il figlio di Dio in croce e liberete Barabba ... e sapete perche'? Perche' a voi Barabba piace, vi diverte, vi riconoscete ... mentre Cristo vi annoia/annoiava, perche' vi diceva cose scomode che non vi piacevono ascoltare.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZQXJNH8q4


*Non vi resta che fargli un bel monumento a quella "forma di vita" (mi ripugna nominare sia il suo nome che i suoi molteplici nick) per adorarlo.




**Giobbe, il tuo commento me lo aspettavo, ho imparato bene a conoscerti attraverso questo forum, non mi hai stupita.*​


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dopo una serie di eventi di oggi che mi hanno portato a mettere un avviso in bella vista, voglio chiarire alcune cose:
> 
> 
> Il sistema di reputazione e dei voti ai messaggi è *anonimo *e chi rinuncia all'anonimità lo fa per conto e rischio suo. In *nessun caso *è di obbligo. Se mi giungono altre voci di "obbligo morale" di mettere la firma, tolgo la possibilità di scriverci qualcosa. *Il regolamento parla di voto anonimo*.
> ...


Approvo tutto, concordo su tutto, eteocle ha esagerato (anche se ammetto che non ho letto la discussione incriminata).
Mi domando però che 'prove' tu abbia del punto 5. Parli di mandanti, di deus ex machina, mi pare davvero esagerato. Eteocle fra i tanti difetti ha pure quello che non si fa dire nulla da nessuno. E al riguardo c'ho pure litigato, capirai!! Dobbiamo porteggere il forum da chi scrive fuori tema e disturba, evitando di capere in paranoie, però...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Admin, scusa se te lo dico, ma questo è Fantaforum, stai perdendo il contatto con la realtà.
> Se Fedifrago provoca lo farà per farsi due risate non certo perché vuol tornare ad essere moderatore.
> Eteocle è sempre stato così: si infiamma con niente e Marì l'ha cucinato a puntino.
> Sinceramente se Marì si fosse comportata in modo così malvagio con me come si è comportata con Eteocle non credo che me ne sarei rimasto tanto calmino.
> ...


Non lo vedo così. La tua visione è troppo semplice, da occasionale visitatore del forum. Io ci vivo con Internet e queste opere mi costringono di starci ancora di più. Senza mia presenza, il forum va a rotoli perché ci sono tre stronzi che non posso andare a giocare in casa.

Non sai cosa c'è di più. Non hai colpa perché non sai cosa comporta avere un forum come questo. Ma io lo so e permettimi di reagire. Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non lo vedo così. La tua visione è troppo semplice, da occasionale visitatore del forum. Io ci vivo con Internet e queste opere mi costringono di starci ancora di più. Senza mia presenza, il forum va a rotoli perché ci sono tre stronzi che non posso andare a giocare in casa.
> 
> Non sai cosa c'è di più. Non hai colpa perché non sai cosa comporta avere un forum come questo. Ma io lo so e permettimi di reagire. Grazie.


 Informa tutti di chi tu ritieni che siano gli stronzi.
Del resto è un luogo privato e puoi bannare chi ti pare.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Non lo vedo così. La tua visione è troppo semplice, da occasionale visitatore del forum. Io ci vivo con Internet e queste opere mi costringono di starci ancora di più. Senza mia presenza, il forum va a rotoli perché ci sono tre stronzi che non posso andare a giocare in casa.
> 
> Non sai cosa c'è di più. Non hai colpa perché non sai cosa comporta avere un forum come questo. Ma io lo so e permettimi di reagire. Grazie.


Anch'io di stronzi (definizione tua eh! :up ne vedo tre, che fanno uscite ad minchiam sempre e solo monotematici e contro qualcuno e non certo per il forum e che evidentemente non vuoi vedere e che anzi trovi divertenti qualificandoti con le tue mani ed i tuoi scritti.... 

Vedi che possiamo anche concordare? :up:

Quanto al di più....sarei davvero curioso pure io di capirlo...perchè non lo esplichi in chiaro?


Ps. ti vorrei far notare il numero dei miei interventi nell'ultimo mese ed i toni rispetto a quelli di altri...visto che con le statistiche è indubbio tu ci sappia fare...e i numeri, tu mi insegni, son dati OGGETTIVI! :up:


----------



## Micia (31 Luglio 2010)

scusa fedi e persa, ma se lui preferisce tacerli per non creare ulteriore casino? non è una scelta condivisibile?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa fedi e persa, ma se lui preferisce tacerli per non creare ulteriore casino? non è una scelta condivisibile?


Vero. Basta polemiche.
Penso che nel forum oramai nessuno ne possa più.
Basta.:up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2010)

*........*

Perchè dobbiamo chiedere quei tre nomi?li conosciamo tutti.....son quelli che hanno scambiato sto forum per il salotto di casa loro.......se ci tenete ve li faccio io......!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2010)

*Fedifrago*

E si è vero il numero dei tuoi interventi è diminuito mentre la qualità è sempre la stessa.....:rotfl:!Da buon amico ti spiego perchè:NON SEI PIù NESSUNO....pure prima eh....:rotfl:ti han fatto fuori il servitore stupido il fessacchiotto che ha preso i tuoi schiaffi....:rotfl:a capo della cricchetta è stata messa l'amichetta tua...pensa che guadagno....:rotfl:e tranne qualche nostalgico, sporadico caso, siete rimasti 4 sfigati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ecco perchè vuoi far vedere che sei cambiato.....!Non sei cambiato tu...ma le condizioni intorno a te...!Saluti!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Luglio 2010)

*E con questo*

E con questo la pianto pure io...so di esser stronzo ...ma almeno in buona fede...! gli stronzi son tre più uno!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (31 Luglio 2010)

*DECISAMENTE O t*

Pero' ne vale la pena 

Cliccate sul televisorino per una immagine a schermo intero :up:

Dal mio balcone vi presento l'ETNA!


http://www.videobank.it/Webcam.asp


:carneval:​


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Agosto 2010)

D'accordo con i distruttori e i detrattori del forum... ma io inizio a non sopportare più neanche chi provoca senza alcuna motivazione, buttando là frasine e frasette quando il clima sempre essersi per un attimo assopito... forse la strategia è anche quelal del "provoco, faccio slatare i gangheri, si banna l'utente a cui saltano fuori i gangheri"....lo trovo infantile, non corretto.....quando un utente "muore" (a ragione o meno) o tace (e meno male, perchè il silenzio la maggior parte delle volte è d'oro!) non è che ci sia bisogno di ballare "quindici uomini sulla cassa del morto".... se ci si suicida volontariamente poichè il forum diviene meno importante della propria voglia di litigiosità o di far assurgere a verità la propria ragione (che essendo appunto PROPRIA non ha mai - E DA NIUNA PARTE - caratteristiche di oggettività....la propria verità è sempre un aspetto della verità...basterebbe ragionar su questo a volte per evitare di voler avere l'ultima parola e non andare oltre la decenza!) inutile poi che qualcuno continui imperterrito a sottolineare con lo Stabilo Boss la cosa....ok...è una guerra...i feriti son feriti, i morti sono morti, all'armistizio a quanto pare non si arriverà mai...si arriverà finalmente al momento in cui qualcuno più intelligente di altri nonprovochi più nè accetti provocazioni?


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2010)

*Tinke*

Tinke, tu hai un grosso problema 

























































La tastiera  :mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (1 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tinke, tu hai un grosso problema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo? ah bè... meglio di niente!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Solo? ah bè... meglio di niente!  :mrgreen:


Vabbe', ma e' quello piu' evidente


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero. Basta polemiche.
> Penso che nel forum oramai nessuno ne possa più.
> Basta.:up:


Tu ancora in mutande stai 


:rofl: rsetto: :rofl: rsetto: :rofl: :ira:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu ancora in mutande stai
> 
> 
> :rofl: rsetto: :rofl: rsetto: :rofl: :ira:


Marì l'importante nella vita è non pretendere che siano sempre gli altri in dovere di lavare le nostre mutande sporche eh?


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Ma....è da un pò che ti vedo elargire giuidizi,morali,reprimende.....incomincio a chiedermi sulla base di cosa?Cosa conosci e cosa non conosci?Non so da quanto sei quà...sembra tu abbia tutte le verità in tasca....!Mi chiedo ma tu c'eri qui 4 anni fa?NO!!Ma tu conosci i reali motivi di disappunto di Oscuro?Conosci quelli di marì?Quelli di Anna?Quelli di Conte forse, perchè son recenti......Ma chi sei tu per giudicare le modalità e le dinamiche di cose che non conosci?Esprimi giudizi su chi provocherebbe e chi no...e chi sei tu?Dovresti ,invece di fermarti alle apparenz, chiederti cosa possa esserci dietro certe manifestazioni di dissenso....e invece no....startene al tuo posto no vero?


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> D'accordo con i distruttori e i detrattori del forum... ma io inizio a non sopportare più neanche chi provoca senza alcuna motivazione, buttando là frasine e frasette quando il clima sempre essersi per un attimo assopito... forse la strategia è anche quelal del "provoco, faccio slatare i gangheri, si banna l'utente a cui saltano fuori i gangheri"....lo trovo infantile, non corretto.....quando un utente "muore" (a ragione o meno) o tace (e meno male, perchè il silenzio la maggior parte delle volte è d'oro!) non è che ci sia bisogno di ballare "quindici uomini sulla cassa del morto".... se ci si suicida volontariamente poichè il forum diviene meno importante della propria voglia di litigiosità o di far assurgere a verità la propria ragione (che essendo appunto PROPRIA non ha mai - E DA NIUNA PARTE - caratteristiche di oggettività....la propria verità è sempre un aspetto della verità...basterebbe ragionar su questo a volte per evitare di voler avere l'ultima parola e non andare oltre la decenza!) inutile poi che qualcuno continui imperterrito a sottolineare con lo Stabilo Boss la cosa....ok...è una guerra...i feriti son feriti, i morti sono morti, all'armistizio a quanto pare non si arriverà mai...si arriverà finalmente al momento in cui qualcuno più intelligente di altri nonprovochi più nè accetti provocazioni?


Mi quoto da sola... perchè vorrei che in chiaro colui (colei) che mi ha dato un apprezzamento negativo mostrasse le palle per darmene motivazione...scrivere cose tipo "sempre peggio" ad un post come questo vuol dire non saper leggere e capire la lingua italiana... dire che meno male che il sistema elimina i violenti e i maleducati anche se non tiene conto affatto di chi provoca mantenendo una certa applombe è cosa oggettiva e da altri espressa...
Ovvio che io non son affatto interessata alla classifica punti ma, in questo caso, mi piacerebbe capire chi è stato e perchè, perchè solo confrontandosi e discutendo si capiscono (anche se non condividono, ci mancherebbe!) le posizioni altrui...
Grazie per la cortesia che la persona che ha trovato il mio post maleducato, aggressivo o inneggiante a qualche opposta fazione mi farà non nascondendosi dietro un cespuglio di rovi.


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Sono stato io*

Sono stato io e ti ho ampiamente esplicitato le  motivazioni!Pensa che chi segnala me è così vigliacco da scrivere solo un punto.....!!


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma....è da un pò che ti vedo elargire giuidizi,morali,reprimende.....incomincio a chiedermi sulla base di cosa?Cosa conosci e cosa non conosci?Non so da quanto sei quà...sembra tu abbia tutte le verità in tasca....!Mi chiedo ma tu c'eri qui 4 anni fa?NO!!Ma tu conosci i reali motivi di disappunto di Oscuro?Conosci quelli di marì?Quelli di Anna?Quelli di Conte forse, perchè son recenti......Ma chi sei tu per giudicare le modalità e le dinamiche di cose che non conosci?Esprimi giudizi su chi provocherebbe e chi no...e chi sei tu?Dovresti ,invece di fermarti alle apparenz, chiederti cosa possa esserci dietro certe manifestazioni di dissenso....e invece no....startene al tuo posto no vero?


Mi pare avessi detto che ti annoiavo... potendo convenirne ti ho detto che senz'altro non mi sarei offesa a sapere che non mi avresti letta... esprimo miei pareri come fanno altre persone, non condivisibili magari, ma miei...e lo facci usando educazione e non essendo mai violenta, mi pare... credo che questo sia un forum aperto e non si paghi alcun obolo a starci dentro volendo postare, se fosse invece il contrario mi si faccia presente...
Dare una opinione e visione di quanto accade è una cosa, oscuro...giudicare, un'altra...
Non mi fermo alle apparenze, mi fermo a ciò che date ognuno sul forum... e mi faccio una opinione rispetto a ciò che scrivete e a ciò che posso capire di quanto scrivere...ovvio che non possa andare oltre: i vostri affari privati se non detti in chiaro son e rimangono vostri affari privati!
Stare al mio posto? ci sono, sono dietro alla mia tastiera, dentro un forum...


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono stato io e ti ho ampiamente esplicitato le motivazioni!Pensa che chi segnala me è così vigliacco da scrivere solo un punto.....!!


E mica ti ho segnalato io con un punto, io firmo anche se Admin non è d'accordo con le firme.
Grazie per avermelo detto. Non mi sarei offesa manco se ti fossi firmato. Le opinioni degli altri non mi offendono, sono opinioni e come tali frutto del pensiero altrui e quindi rispettabili! Ciao


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Allora quando parli di provocatori fai i nomi....!Io sono un provocatore e sapessi quanti ne ho di buoni motivi per esserlo.....credi che sia per sport?Per noia?o per non far cascare in piedi i soliti furbetti del quartiere....che hanno scambiato sto posto per il salotto di casa propria!!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Non ho fetto che sei tu!!..Ho detto che io agisco così......Ci metto sempre la faccia....e forse per questo passo da provocatore....!Altri son abituati ad AMMACCHIARSI ED A COLPIRTI ALLE SPALLE!!!:up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho fetto che sei tu!!..Ho detto che io agisco così......Ci metto sempre la faccia....e forse per questo passo da provocatore....!*Altri son abituati ad AMMACCHIARSI ED A COLPIRTI ALLE SPALLE!!!*:up:


... quando meno te l'aspetti


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora quando parli di provocatori fai i nomi....!Io sono un provocatore e sapessi quanti ne ho di buoni motivi per esserlo.....credi che sia per sport?Per noia?o per non far cascare in piedi i soliti furbetti del quartiere....che *hanno scambiato sto posto per il salotto di casa propria!!!!*


E questo è sbagliatissimo! Ma sei sicuro che per non farlo diventare il salotto di casa propria tu non rischi di farlo diventare quello di casa tua? E' solo uan domanda, non una provocazione...non ne accetto, quindi non ne faccio... 
I modi violenti e aggressivi e maleducati son stati davanti agli occhi di tutti e quindi da tutti (o quasi) condannati, e su questo non ci piove! Ma gli ignari, quelli che una opinione se la son fatta solo leggendo voi e loro (mi pare che anche un idiota capisca che i maggiori schieramente siano due...dubito sugli effettivi partecipanti perchè ancora non ho capito degli anziani chi sta con chi o preferisce esser battitore libero pur simpatizzando con...) è arrivata chiara una cosa: che X ha detto è rosso ad Y e Y ha risposto ad X che invece era nero...ora, ovvio, io che non so le cose per quale motivo dovrei prender per buono ciò che dice X (rosso) anzichè ciò che dice Y (nero)? io critico la modalità, non ho mai fatto altro che dire che certe modalità violente e aggressive o provocatorie erano A MIO PARERE sbagliate.... NON MI SONO MAI ARROGATA il diritto (son noiosa, lo so ma se leggi indietro te ne accorgi!) di dar giudizi sui fatti esposti o solo accennati perchè io non c'ero e non li conosco....
Per cui critico le modalità usate da chi è stato bannato fino ad ora (e lo avevo già fatto, riprenditi i post!) ma certo non simpatizzo con il voler - quando le acque sembrano calmarsi - rialzar tempesta da paret di chi ha ancora voce per parlare ... 
Questa la differenza tra il giudicare sui fatti e l'esprimere un parere sui modi... spero ora sia più chiaro...
Però, guarda oscuro, onestamente e senza polemica: saltali i miei post perchè tanto io ho il difetto di voler esprimere ciò che penso, di voler mantenere questo forum quale l'idea che me ne ero fatta quando un anno fa entrai e son così ottusamente costumata che è difficile che io - anche se dle caso provocata - perda le staffe mostrando lati oscuri del mio io che non posseggo...
Scusami se l'ho fatta lunga ma volevo spiegarti bene... Ciao


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Think*

Guarda think....:rotfl:abbiam gli stessi difetti!!


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Tranquilli ... ho ricevuto anch'io il *. *negativo  :

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=59318&postcount=29 

Il mio cammento non e' stato gradito, ha bruciato il culetto a qualcuno/a :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Io da sabato ho ricevuto 4 rossi...:rotfl::rotfl:c'è chi continua a scrivermi curati...:rotfl:c'è chi mi scriv solo un punto e so chi è....:rotfl:vabbè sta cricchetta ci proiva ancora magari è il loro modo di esalar l'ultimo respiro...un'altro pò e li schiacceremo del tutto!!:up::up:Adesso segnalatemi ancora....io almeno l'ho faccio in chiaro vigliacconi...siette in tutto e per tutto come il vostro padroncino...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

*PS*

... ma subito dopo ho ricevuto un altro "smeraldino"* .*


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

i miei smeraldini son spesso rossi...come il loro sederino!!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Oscuro dai basta, non fare il loro gioco no? 
Abbiamo operazioni più importanti da fare ?
A me non fanno nessun danno, se ci tieni a saperlo, le valutazioni positive superano di molto quelle negative. Lavora per essere approvato e non per disapprovare. 
Non cascare nel loro gioco. Ignora!:up:


----------



## oscuro (2 Agosto 2010)

*Conte*

Io faccio il mio gioco.....Conte....!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio il mio gioco.....Conte....!:up:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> *i miei smeraldini son spesso rossi*...come il loro sederino!!!:rotfl:


... no quelli sono rubini = sangue di piccione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

*O.T.*

Un p.s. per chi continua a comportarsi da bambino idiota nei punteggi: colui che mi aveva dato il meno per un post che in realtà non pretendeva nè applausi nè lanci di pomodori si è palesato mostrando di avere piena coscienza della paternità di quanto scrive e spirito di contraddittorio...ora, vuoi che un messaggino con su scritto "chi sono non conta. conta che mi resti sulle palle e tutto quello che scrivi per me è odioso " (lo riporto perchè datosi che non è firmato e datosi che a me sola si rivolge l'unica violazione per la privacy è per colei che sta in bilico su le palle di qualcuno, cioè la sottoscritta!) possa fare più che farmi sorridere? ti sto sui marroni? viva Dio, se avessi la faccia di bronzo e fossi simpatica ai più avrei già fondato un partito e starei facendo il Presidente del Consiglio!!!
E non è che se ricevo punti negativi ad cavolum - divento tal quale chi li elargisce e inizio a farmi prendere la digitite contro tutti e tutte: continuo a sorridere da ebete andandomene per la mia strada... sai, le opinioni possono (e devono!) esser divergenti, tuttavia si deve avere il coraggio di metterci la faccia dietro alle cose che si affermano... 
Come vedi, Admin, le firme servirebbero e come...e continuo a dire che si dovrebbero votare i post, non le utenze...ma qui da quello che leggo anche da altri mi pare ciò non accada!
Ovvio che se colui/colei si fosse firmato mi sarei rivolta direttamente a lui/lei in mp senza scrivere in chiaro un pistolotto inutile

p.s: scusate, l'ho riletto e non è chiaro...il giudizio negativo riportato non è di oscuro (non credo almeno, lo avrebbe firmato stavolta!), che invece si è attribuito la paternità di un altro. Sorry...


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

tinki..ma che te ne frega...dai...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2010)

*Le scritte allegate alla valutazione dovrebbero aiutare a capire come si sta offendendo o quale linea pregiudizievole per il forum si sta tenendo.*
*Riporto di seguito gli ultimi giudizi negativi ricevuti, evidenziati in rosso, e il post a cui si riferiscono. Se il post era una risposta a qualcuno, ho riportato la citazione.*
*Vorrei suggerimenti interpretativi.*

Citazione:
Originariamente Scritto da *oscuro* [/FONT][/COLOR][/URL]
[FONT=Calibri][I]Credimi io mi preoccuperei se parlasse bene di me......!![/I][/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Motivazioni di punti negativi:[/FONT]
[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]non so quanto vale il mio voto. spero 40[/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]Sei patetica in tutte le tue uscite![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR=#6c737a][FONT=Verdana]Originariamente Scritto da [B]Verena67[/B] [/FONT][/COLOR]
[I][COLOR=#6c737a][FONT=Verdana]GLI si usa come pronome per uomini, per donne è LE (le dico, le do').[/FONT][/COLOR][/I]

[I][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=#6c737a]A parte questo, non ci ho capito molto. Se è finita, chiudi!![/COLOR][/FONT][/I]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Quoto[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]Male...molto male....sempre peggio!!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR=#61686e][FONT=Verdana]Citazione:[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6c737a][FONT=Verdana]Originariamente Scritto da [B]Admin[/B] [/FONT][/COLOR]
[I][COLOR=#6c737a][FONT=Verdana]Non lo vedo così. La tua visione è troppo semplice, da occasionale visitatore del forum. Io ci vivo con Internet e queste opere mi costringono di starci ancora di più. Senza mia presenza, il forum va a rotoli perché ci sono tre stronzi che non posso andare a giocare in casa.[/FONT][/COLOR][/I]

[I][FONT=Verdana][COLOR=#6c737a]Non sai cosa c'è di più. Non hai colpa perché non sai cosa comporta avere un forum come questo. Ma io lo so e permettimi di reagire. Grazie.[/COLOR][/FONT][/I]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Informa tutti di chi tu ritieni che siano gli stronzi.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black][B]Del resto è un luogo privato e puoi bannare chi ti pare.[/B][/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]Giudizi gratuiti[/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR=#61686e][FONT=Verdana]Citazione:[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=#6c737a][FONT=Verdana]Originariamente Scritto da [B]aristocat[/B] [/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Se approvi che il metodo contraccettivo non deve disturbare l'uomo e che la vita bisogna viverla correndo dei rischi ...ti faccio gli auguri.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Mi sembra una cosa carina da parte di una che viene attaccata da un utente che sembra ormai entrare solo per questo, scrivendo quel che ha scritto in quel post, che tu hai quotato e approvato in toto.[/COLOR][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Auguri. [/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]passata la misura[/COLOR][/B]

[B][COLOR=#61686e][FONT=Verdana]Amore[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Se diciamo rosa e abbiamo in mano una rosa (volevo fare la letteraria, ma va bene anche una forchetta o una ruota d'automobile) tutti capiamo di cosa stiamo parlando, ma quando si tratta di cose astratte tutto si fa più difficile.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Ricordo in quel bellissimo film "Dietro la maschera" ( [URL="http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietro_la_maschera_(film_1985"][COLOR=blue]http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dietro_...era_(film_1985[/COLOR][/URL] ) la scena in cui in cui il ragazzo cerca di spiegare alla ragazza cieca i colori.[/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Ecco quando parliamo di sentimenti siamo tutti ciechi che cercano di spiegare ad altri ciechi i colori che immaginano nella loro mente.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Per cui qui leggiamo storie che ci fanno pensare "ecco quello assomiglia a quel che io chiamo rosa" o "questo è proprio il rosso".[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Possiamo invece intenderci se andiamo sul concreto.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Se diciamo cosa è per noi l'amore dovremmo dire quali cose si fanno e quali non si fanno per la persona amata.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Le pazzie d'amore quali sono?[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Tormentare chi si dice d'amare è amore?[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]E ancora è possibile dire come si vuole essere amati? Non credo. Non solo perché non lo si può chiedere, ma neppure aspettarselo. Sarebbe come volere che Picasso dipingesse come Modigliani e pretenderlo, magari, dall'imbianchino.[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Dovremmo esprimere i gesti che per noi rappresentano amore. [/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]Mala..male...malissimo!![/COLOR][/B]

[B][COLOR=#61686e][FONT=Verdana]Sogni[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Parliamo di sogni?[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Sogni veri, non a occhi aperti o aspirazioni.[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Avete fatto sogni, ricorrenti, o isolati che vi hanno colpito?[/COLOR][/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Io ultimamente non ricordo i sogni. [/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]Sei veramente un idiota allo stato brado!![/COLOR][/B]

[B][COLOR=#61686e][FONT=Verdana]Cosa è attraente?[/FONT][/COLOR][/B]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]Cosa trovate attraente?[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=Verdana][COLOR=black]Ripensando ale persone che avete trovato attraenti riuscireste a inviduare le caratteristiche che vi hanno attratto? [/COLOR][/FONT]

[COLOR=#c00000][FONT=Wingdings]Ø [/FONT][/COLOR][B][COLOR=#c00000]tutto ciò che non hai tu[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Persa, sei importante per sto soggetto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Le scritte allegate alla valutazione dovrebbero aiutare a capire come si sta offendendo o quale linea pregiudizievole per il forum si sta tenendo.*
> *Riporto di seguito gli ultimi giudizi negativi ricevuti, evidenziati in rosso, e il post a cui si riferiscono. Se il post era una risposta a qualcuno, ho riportato la citazione.*
> *Vorrei suggerimenti interpretativi.*
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tinki..ma che te ne frega...dai...


Ma infatti non me ne frega...era un modo per dire ad Admin... Admin? tu hai creato un sistema che dovrebbe render bannabile chi scrive idiozie o volgarità o accuse o lede privacy altrui invece qui si vota ad capocchiam non ad post.... figurati miaolidia se mi frega di prender qualche meno... solo che trovo carino che venga scritto da dove provengono se non la si ha contro il post ma contro al persona...se il po9st non è condivisibile non ho bisogno di sapere chi sia, sarà chi non la pena come me, pazienza, ne ha diritto...se vengo votata da chi ce l'ha su con me costui/costei deve avere le palle di palesarsi (e non mi riferisco solo a me, ma indistintamente a tutti quelli che vengon attaccati sul personale e non in riferimento a post specifici)...

Conte, io non giudico un sistema eccellente dai punti + che ho, altrimenti toccherei il cielo con un dito se me ne fregasse qualcosa.... non mi interessa l'approvazione (che è sempre e solo casualmente al post se in tema) ma la disapprovazione (che è invece sempre e solo non riferibile al post ma alla persona)...da ciò ne deduco che il sistema, anche se ho tantissimi punti di approvazione solo due di disapprovazione, non funge, ha qualche maglia aperta da perfezionare... a mio parere l'obbligo di firma non sarebbe male...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, sei importante per sto soggetto.


eh sì!:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè parli con il si impersonale? Tutto questo capita a te. Che ne sai tu di come sta andando ad altri utenti?
> A me va da dio.
> Ho bottoni verdi a nastro e 75 punti di approvazione.
> Significa che sono riuscito a farmi apprezzare no?
> ...


 
ma conte a parte le tue questioni con persa
non trovi che ci sia un uso pretestuoso e infantile delle votazioni?


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma infatti non me ne frega...era un modo per dire ad Admin... Admin? tu hai creato un sistema che dovrebbe render bannabile chi scrive idiozie o volgarità o accuse o lede privacy altrui invece qui si vota ad capocchiam non ad post.... figurati miaolidia se mi frega di prender qualche meno... solo che trovo carino che venga scritto da dove provengono se non la si ha contro il post ma contro al persona...se il po9st non è condivisibile non ho bisogno di sapere chi sia, sarà chi non la pena come me, pazienza, ne ha diritto...se vengo votata da chi ce l'ha su con me costui/costei deve avere le palle di palesarsi (e non mi riferisco solo a me, ma indistintamente a tutti quelli che vengon attaccati sul personale e non in riferimento a post specifici)...


tinke, tu hai ragione, ma pensaci, cosa tolgono alla tua persona queste considerazioni?

nulla cara. e lo sai.

nemmeno firmate oltretutto.
se potessero argomentare lo farebbero a viso aperto..e invece spingono, fermi alla fase anale

fregatevene.

per 10 disapprovazioni ve ne sono altrettante che pareggiano i conti .

anche io ne ho ricevute di negative, tutti i giorni o quasi...e che ci posso fare. non a tutti possiamo stare simpatici.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma conte a parte le tue questioni con persa
> non trovi che ci sia un uso pretestuoso e infantile delle votazioni?


si. ma non nelle intenzioni di Admin, ma nell'uso.

e proprio perchè è infantile lo considero tale e me ne frego.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> tinke, tu hai ragione, ma pensaci, cosa tolgono alla tua persona queste considerazioni?
> 
> nulla cara. e lo sai.
> 
> ...


 Credi che a me (o a tink) importi l'opinione non opinione di chi commenta negativamente post a caso?


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credi che a me (o a tink) importi l'opinione non opinione di chi commenta negativamente post a caso?


 

lo sai che in questo momento tu stai dando loro soddisfazione perchè li avvalori?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma conte a parte le tue questioni con persa
> non trovi che ci sia un uso pretestuoso e infantile delle votazioni?


E che me frega a me?
Io ne ho fatto un uso saggio.
La filosofia ha pagato.
Non ho nessuna questiona aperta con Persa.
Non me frega un' emerita cippa dell'utente Persa. Ve bene?
Per me lei è un'utente come tutti gli altri.
Come insegnate voi?
Che comportarsi bene alla lunga paga.
Nulla da ridire sul sistema di votazioni.

Questo la dice lunga, comunque, su come sono in realtà le persone dietro un nick, se proprio vuoi polemizzare eh?

Lo ridico: Giovanni grazie sei un genio!

A scanso di polemiche e fraintendimenti io con Admin ho solo un punto in comune mi chiamo come lui.
Che qualcuno non pensi che io sia un clone di Admin:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

Miaomiao, non è questo... figurati che finora ne horicevute solo due e non èc he sto qui a pavoneggiarmidicendo a quanto invece ammonta il bottino totale (che non faccio a gara con nessuno!)...è che per me la lealtà è alla base di ogni rapporto umano: ho dato un meno a X e poi gli ho scritto in mp motivandolo, stessa cosa ho fatto con Y della opposta fazione... non sopporto i franchi tiratori, quelli che non si prendono responsabilità, quelli che giocano sempre.... qui non si è capito che si devono votare i post e non le individualità... se io gioco a risiko e invece si dichiara il gioco dell'Oca dove pensate si arrivi? E non è, ovvio, per il punto meno: a me del meno di oscuro non interessa perchè lui, a mia richiesta, si è palesato e lui ha tutto il diritto di dire ciò che pensa se opposto al mio vedere.... non mi piace che il sistema dia lo stesso diritto a chi non si rende riconoscibile...


miciolidia ha detto:


> tinke, tu hai ragione, ma pensaci, cosa tolgono alla tua persona queste considerazioni?
> 
> nulla cara. e lo sai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lo sai che in questo momento tu stai dando loro soddisfazione perchè li avvalori?


Non avvaloro un bel nulla. E nulla mi frega di quelle scemenze, basta vedere a quali post si riferiscono.
Ho semplicemente esplicitato le motivazioni risibili di alcuni punteggi negativi.
E in questo modo ho evidenziato l'inutilità degli stessi per me e per chiunque, se le motivazioni sono quelle.
Se dovesse essere da eliminare un post o se un utente dovesse scrivere cose giudicate negative da un gran numero di utenti, comunque dovrebbe intervenire admin con i suoi super poteri perché l'accumulo di voti positivi compenserebbe i negativi e non permetterebbe di arrivare alla sospensione.
Da ciò è facile dedurre che il sistema non svolge la funzione regolatoria, non svolge la funzione moderatrice e può semplicemente offrire spazio per insulti anonimi.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che me frega a me?
> Io ne ho fatto un uso saggio.
> La filosofia ha pagato.
> Non ho nessuna questiona aperta con Persa.
> ...


ma dove l'hai visto l'intento polemico?

errore mio
sbaglio a parlare con te come se tu fossi una persona senza pregiudizi


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> lo sai che in questo momento tu stai dando loro soddisfazione perchè li avvalori?


Non credo, per me una persona che non ha capito come il sistema funziona (si votano i post non la persona!) è veramente poco intelligente, inoltre una persona che ama nascondersi dietro l'anonimato avendo scritto non "contro" un post (avrebbe diritto a farlo, ovvio!) ma "contro" una persona è - e credo sia condivisibile da tutti - un vigliacco/a...
Dare soddisfazione a chi è poco intelligente e vigliacco? non mi importa...non so a Persa...
Ripeto: per me il forum non è mai stato un gioco da quando son stata aiutata e accolta, con questo sistema di chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano diventa un giochino in mano di persone poco serie... perchè a dare un proprio parere ci vuole serietà!
La finisco qui perchè non mi va di far polemica...


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Tinke, non me la sento onestamente piu' di richiamare all'ordine valori come la  "lealtà" contestualmente al problema.
comprendo le tue ragioni sacrosante  dal tuo punto di vista.
Admin non sapeva come gestire sto puttanaio e ci ha provato.
ridimensioniamo questa storia caz. stiamo tutto il giorno a consigliare sul come e il perchè agire nella realtà dove ci sono i problemi reali e ci perdiamo in queste cazzate.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Non credo, per me una persona che non ha capito come il sistema funziona (si votano i post non la persona!) è veramente poco intelligente, inoltre una persona che ama nascondersi dietro l'anonimato avendo scritto non "contro" un post (avrebbe diritto a farlo, ovvio!) ma "contro" una persona è - e credo sia condivisibile da tutti - un vigliacco/a...
> Dare soddisfazione a chi è poco intelligente e vigliacco? non mi importa...non so a Persa...
> Ripeto: per me il forum non è mai stato un gioco da quando son stata aiutata e accolta, con questo sistema di chi lancia il sasso e nasconde la mano diventa un giochino in mano di persone poco serie... perchè a dare un proprio parere ci vuole serietà!
> La finisco qui perchè non mi va di far polemica...


 
Tinke, ma lo vedi che il valore al forum lo dai tu , come lo do io , a chi decidi tu?!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Tinke, non me la sento onestamente piu' di richiamare all'ordine valori come la "lealtà" contestualmente al problema.
> comprendo le tue ragioni sacrosante dal tuo punto di vista.
> Admin non sapeva come gestire sto puttanaio e ci ha provato.
> ridimensioniamo questa storia caz. stiamo tutto il giorno a consigliare sul come e il perchè agire nella realtà dove ci sono i problemi reali e ci perdiamo in queste cazzate.


 Non credo che ci perdiamo... se in una settimana scriviamo tre o quattro post per evidenziare che il sistema non funziona.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

ps. sia chiaro che non sto osteggiando alcuna modifica al sistema..è solo un punto di vista ragazze.
a me va bene anche se mi prendono a calci  in culo. e sono certa che ora ne arriverà uno:rotfl:e va bene cosi.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Tinke, non me la sento onestamente piu' di richiamare all'ordine valori come la "lealtà" contestualmente al problema.
> comprendo le tue ragioni sacrosante dal tuo punto di vista.
> *Admin non sapeva come gestire sto puttanaio e ci ha provato.*
> ridimensioniamo questa storia caz. stiamo tutto il giorno a consigliare sul come e il perchè agire nella realtà dove ci sono i problemi reali e ci perdiamo in queste cazzate.


Ma io non lo sto criticando in toto il sistema... il sistema si autogovernerebbe da sè se ognuno DOVESSE PER FORZA prendersi la briga di dire chi è quando interviene.... il sistema in sè come idea di autogoverno è ottima cosa...
Miaolidia, anche a me van bene i calci nel culo, e pure sulle gengive ma voglio sapere chi li dà e perchè...ognuno ha diritto ad esprimersi...ognuno non deve essere nessuno, ma un individuo tra noi riconoscibile!


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che ci perdiamo... se in una settimana scriviamo tre o quattro post per evidenziare che il sistema non funziona.


 ogghei.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma io non lo sto criticando in toto il sistema... il sistema si autogovernerebbe da sè se ognuno DOVESSE PER FORZA prendersi la briga di dire chi è quando interviene.... il sistema in sè come idea di autogoverno è ottima cosa...
> Miaolidia, anche a me van bene i calci nel culo, e pure sulle gengive:mrgreen: ma voglio sapere chi li dà e perchè...ognuno ha diritto ad esprimersi...ognuno non deve essere nessuno, ma un individuo tra noi riconoscibile!


 
no, ci tengo alla mia perfetta protesi:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma io non lo sto criticando in toto il sistema... il sistema si autogovernerebbe da sè se ognuno DOVESSE PER FORZA prendersi la briga di dire chi è quando interviene.... il sistema in sè come idea di autogoverno è ottima cosa...
> Miaolidia, anche a me van bene i calci nel culo, e pure sulle gengive ma voglio sapere chi li dà e perchè...ognuno ha diritto ad esprimersi...ognuno non deve essere nessuno, ma un individuo tra noi riconoscibile!


Ma chi se ne frega chi o non chi approva o disapprova un post?
L'importante è sapere se ciò che scriviamo è gradito, perchè?
Sgradito perchè?
Quello che a me secca sono quelli che danno un voto negativo e come motivazione mettono solo un punto. Così neanche capisci perchè ti ha dato un punto negativo.
In democrazia c'è chi vota si e chi vota no.
Il si vince sul no.
Se becchi un voto negativo, va a rileggerti il post, e riflettici sopra: capisci subito se hai scritto cose che per qualcuno possono essere offensive o se sono offensive solo perchè sei tu a scriverle.

Il sistema è ottimo per svelare quanto lesivi siano i pregiudizi.
Io metto il pregiudizio su di te: sfigata? ecco ogni cosa scriverai, sarà sempre e comunque un pensiero da sfigata. 

Io piuttosto inviterei a non tirare troppo per la giacchetta l'Admin, con io voglio questo, io voglio quell'altro, e perchè così, e perchè colà, a me non sta bene che ci sia questo, a me rompe quell'altro.

Spezzo una lancia in favore di fedi, ma solo una: non dev'essere stato facile per lui fare il castigamatti con questo che segnala, l'altro che si offende, ecc...in poche parole lui, dando retta ad alcuni utenti a scapito di altri, è stato come dire "condizionato". 

Invece il sistema è imparziale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega chi o non chi approva o disapprova un post?
> L'importante è sapere se ciò che scriviamo è gradito, perchè?
> Sgradito perchè?
> Quello che a me secca sono quelli che danno un voto negativo e come motivazione mettono solo un punto. Così neanche capisci perchè ti ha dato un punto negativo.
> ...


 Rileggere è utile.
Il sistema è ininfluente, non è questione di parzialità.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rileggere è utile.
> Il sistema è ininfluente, non è questione di parzialità.


Ma ti aiuta a fare autocritica no?
Ovvio se ci consideriamo perfetti e pensiamo che quello che scriviamo necessariamente e naturalmente sia per forza di cose, sempre la miglior cosa da dire e pensare in quel momento per il contesto e l'argomento del 3d, mi pare che siamo un po' fuori strada, o che per lo meno ci consideriamo un gradino al di sopra degli altri. 
Come diceva sempre il mio insegnante di composizione: " Per alcuni il caviale è una prelibatezza, per altri "sa da freschin".

Personalmente io sto molto male, quando mi parte una battuta per far ridere una persona e involontariamente la offendo. Ma se invece del riso vedo un volto che si rabbuia, sono in imbarazzo e cerco di fare ammenda. 
Mica posso sempre concludere: " Tu sei un deficente, che non capisce la mia ironia eh?".


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma chi se ne frega chi o non chi approva o disapprova un post?*
> L'importante è sapere se ciò che scriviamo è gradito, perchè?
> Sgradito perchè?
> Quello che a me secca sono quelli che danno un voto negativo e come motivazione mettono solo un punto. Così neanche capisci perchè ti ha dato un punto negativo.
> ...


Oh santa Cleopatra...adesso ci riprovo visto che se scrivo in italiano non mi si capisce: chi se ne frega se uno approva o meno un post, certo...non altrettanto si può dire se uno non è che approva o disapprova il post ma disapprovandoti come persona ti sottrae punti senza che tu abbia scritto nulal di che....lo stesso vale per il positivo: non trovo utile regalar + a man bassa solo perchè ci sta simpatica o antipatica quella persona rispetto ad altre...
Infatti ci sarebbe ben poco da condizionare se tutti sapessimo chi vota chi...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Oh santa Cleopatra...adesso ci riprovo visto che se scrivo in italiano non mi si capisce: chi se ne frega se uno approva o meno un post, certo...non altrettanto si può dire se uno non è che approva o disapprova il post ma disapprovandoti come persona ti sottrae punti senza che tu abbia scritto nulal di che....lo stesso vale per il positivo: non trovo utile regalar + a man bassa solo perchè ci sta simpatica o antipatica quella persona rispetto ad altre...
> Infatti ci sarebbe ben poco da condizionare se tutti sapessimo chi vota chi...


Tink, ma quanti problemi che ti fai...
Se non hai pregiudizi, sei libera.
Cos'hai? Manie di persecuzione?


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma chi se ne frega chi o non chi approva o disapprova un post?*
> L'importante è sapere se ciò che scriviamo è gradito, perchè?
> Sgradito perchè?
> Quello che a me secca sono quelli che danno un voto negativo e come motivazione mettono solo un punto. Così neanche capisci perchè ti ha dato un punto negativo.
> ...



IDEM! :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tink, ma quanti problemi che ti fai...
> Se non hai pregiudizi, sei libera.
> Cos'hai? Manie di persecuzione?


No, sono per la democrazia non per i franchi tiratori....se tu devi dire cotica a qualcuno (non a ciò che dice qualcuno MA a qualcuno! ruota tutta qui attorno la vicenda!!!) hai problemia  firmarti? non penso proprio...e così io...non così pochi altri...


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, sono per la democrazia non per i franchi tiratori....se tu devi dire cotica a qualcuno (non a ciò che dice qualcuno MA a qualcuno! ruota tutta qui attorno la vicenda!!!) hai problemia  firmarti? non penso proprio...e così io...non così pochi altri...


Non e' giusto, il voto e' personale e deve restare segreto ... poi c'e' chi vuole metterci la firma e sono cavoli suoi.


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Stavolta....*

Stavolta la mia posizione è allineata a think....!Per me ha ragione.....Nel mio caso c'è un FENOMENO..che mi segnala solo con un punto.....poi le solite offese...e non c'è bisogno di firmarsi perchè so benissimo chi possa essere.....:rotfl:!Think cosa dirti?é il loro stile io ci rido.....gli brucia un pò per la situzione...avranno i lloro interessi!Io voglia di far polemica non ne ha più.....continuassero a segnalarmi da vigliacconi!!CIAO ciao!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

Questi ultimi post evidenziano che il sistema non funziona, così come è.
Se vi è un commento il più delle volte è un para insulto e questo non aiuta a comprendere le ragioni del punteggio.
Se non vi è alcun commento viene considerato una vigliaccata.
Se viene fatta un'osservazione precisa, viene rifiutata.
Se non vi è firma vengono fatte accuse di vigliaccheria o si attribuiscono i punti a una parte e per ciò viene considerata nemica.
Se vi è la firma si scatenano polemiche.

Ovviamente invece per i voti positivi nessuno si crea problemi, ma anzi si autocompiace, anche se non hanno firma, attribuendoli alla propria popolarità.

Io ho votato per mantenere l'anonimato perché la firma obbligatoria (che ovviamente sarebbe in automatico) non farebbe che alimentare polemiche che poi si svilupperebbero in chiaro.
Ma questo non significa che trovi efficiente il sistema.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2010)

alla fine l'unico utente escluso è stato escluso grazie all'intervento dell'amministratore.
a questo punto eliminerei del tutto il discorso dei punti e andrei avanti con la classica moderazione da espletarsi SOLO nei casi più gravi (insulti e simili). 
Se si trovano post insultanti li si segnala al moderatore.
Per il resto si va avanti come sempre.
una nota: i casini nascono sempre qui, nel forum libero.
e se lo eliminassero? 
Di politica, news e simili si può parlare in privato per mail.
Qui si parla di tradimenti e affini. Solo affini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla fine l'unico utente escluso è stato escluso grazie all'intervento dell'amministratore.
> a questo punto eliminerei del tutto il discorso dei punti e andrei avanti con la classica moderazione da espletarsi SOLO nei casi più gravi (insulti e simili).
> Se si trovano post insultanti li si segnala al moderatore.
> Per il resto si va avanti come sempre.
> ...


 Libero sarebbe ugualmente per i sentimenti.
Ma gli ultimi scontri sono stati sul piano personale, però.

Ho già detto dell'inutilità del punteggio, secondo me.
Tra l'altro potrebbe portare alla ricerca del consenso, della popolarità (non so bene perché ...ma è la cultura attuale) e, lo vediamo anche in politica, non sempre la popolarità va di pari passo con il bene del Paese e qui non andrebbe con sicurezza verso il bene del forum.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, *sono per la democrazia non per i franchi tiratori*....se tu devi dire cotica a qualcuno (non a ciò che dice qualcuno MA a qualcuno! ruota tutta qui attorno la vicenda!!!) hai problemia firmarti? non penso proprio...e così io...non così pochi altri...


è sacrosanto questo

ma, arrivati a questo punto, quel che mi viene da pensare è:

se il sistema prevede che si indichi chi segnala, continuerà ad esserci chi firma falsamente
se il sistema indica automaticamente il nick segnalante, si innescheranno guerre di ripicche
se si impone la motivazione, continueranno ad arrivare motivazioni ad minchiam segugii

la correttezza e l'intelligenza non si riesce ad imporre dall'esterno

so' sfiduciata

camminando, fate attenzione a non pestarmi le braccia: con cadute e non so dove son finite


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*....*

:rotfl:Ormai son segnalato pure se scrivo serenamente...:rotfl::rotfl:!!Forse non va bene un Oscuro rilassato....:rotfl:!Allora ditemi voi cosa devo scrivere....come...e dove...tanto mi segnalate uguale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Ormai son segnalato pure se scrivo serenamente...:rotfl::rotfl:!!Forse non va bene un Oscuro rilassato....:rotfl:!Allora ditemi voi cosa devo scrivere....come...e dove...tanto mi segnalate uguale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen:


Sii solo te stesso ... e se non piaci, chi se ne frega  :up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Certamente.....a sto punto che cambia?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certamente.....a sto punto che cambia?:rotfl::rotfl:



Ma tu cosa vuoi cambiare?


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*Marì*

Niente....marì che devo cambiare?:rotfl:Stronzetto sono e stronzetto rimango!!


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente....marì che devo cambiare?:rotfl:Stronzetto sono e stronzetto rimango!!


:ira: non e' vero, e tu lo sai


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla fine l'unico utente escluso è stato escluso grazie all'intervento dell'amministratore.
> a questo punto eliminerei del tutto il discorso dei punti e andrei avanti con la classica moderazione da espletarsi SOLO nei casi più gravi (insulti e simili).
> Se si trovano post insultanti li si segnala al moderatore.
> Per il resto si va avanti come sempre.
> ...


a questo punto posso salutare .in effetti capisco che se un forum è a tema il resto è un optional


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Mi tocchera' preparar le valigie... che fatica


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi tocchera' preparar le valigie... che fatica


 ma tu ti cambi?
io arrivo qua già lavata, cambiata e mangiata


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu ti cambi?
> io arrivo qua già lavata, cambiata e mangiata


Mi cambio diverse volte... mattina, sera, pomeriggio e qualche volta abito da cocktail.

Ma lei non ha il camerino privato?


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi cambio diverse volte... mattina, sera, pomeriggio e qualche volta abito da cocktail.
> 
> Ma lei non ha il camerino privato?


 no. avevo chiesto una misera chaise longue e me l'hanno negata


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Libero sarebbe ugualmente per i sentimenti.
> Ma gli ultimi scontri sono stati sul piano personale, però.
> 
> Ho già detto dell'inutilità del punteggio, secondo me.
> Tra l'altro potrebbe portare alla ricerca del consenso, della popolarità (non so bene perché ...ma è la cultura attuale) e, *lo vediamo anche in politica, non sempre la popolarità va di pari passo con il bene del Paese* e qui non andrebbe con sicurezza verso il bene del forum.


 Sono i rischi della democrazia...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no. avevo chiesto una misera chaise longue e me l'hanno negata


Che almeno sia quella di Le Corbusier


----------



## Iago (3 Agosto 2010)

*Admin*

...non ti resta che abolire la possibilità di commentare... 





Buona estate a tutti :up:


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla fine l'unico utente escluso è stato escluso grazie all'intervento dell'amministratore.
> a questo punto eliminerei del tutto il discorso dei punti e andrei avanti con la classica moderazione da espletarsi SOLO nei casi più gravi (insulti e simili).
> Se si trovano post insultanti li si segnala al moderatore.
> Per il resto si va avanti come sempre.
> ...


ora vuoi vedere che è lo spazio a fare la differenza e non le relazioni?
che poi...se si ci soffermasse un po' di piu..anche su questo non sono questioni che potrebbero essere attinenti ad un presunnto o reale non zo, tradimento subito?


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

io di qua, io di la, che palla che sei!

questo messaggio , che credo sia di oscuro, non è contestabile:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (4 Agosto 2010)

miiiii


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Mi spiace mi son chiamato fuori da certe questioni.....!!Se mi provocano... non lesinerò.....!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace mi son chiamato fuori da certe questioni.....!!Se mi provocano... non lesinerò.....!!!:rotfl:


non ti ho provocato....tuttavia: hai ragione


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Mi dai ragione?Be non ci posso credere!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi dai ragione?Be non ci posso credere!!!:rotfl:


solo su di me eh, non t'allargare


----------



## oscuro (4 Agosto 2010)

*Minerva*

Comunque son senza parole...tu che spendi una parola positiva sulla mia persona....!!Incredibile!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque son senza parole...tu che spendi una parola positiva sulla mia persona....!!Incredibile!!


uff..veramente la spendo sulla mia pesantezza...io...
ops , parlavo ancora  di me:rotfl:


----------



## Micia (4 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff..veramente la spendo sulla mia pesantezza...io...
> ops , parlavo ancora  di me:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

